
NYT: Russian hackers successfully targeted Ukrainian gas company Burisma - hckrnwsbt
https://www.axios.com/burisma-russian-hackers-gru-hunter-biden-5db2b36e-aa8e-450d-9433-66f46fdfd721.html
======
akhilcacharya
It’s amusing that the GRU probably thinks the same strategy will work twice.
Of course, they might be right.

